# 1 corner of the basement



## gbritnell (Jul 16, 2007)

I posted a couple of pictures of my machines in the tools section but here's a general picture of most of the shop. It's tight but adequate for the size of the projects that I work on.
gbritnell


----------



## wareagle (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice! I have to ask, how is the floor finsihed?

Seeing this set up reminded me of my uncle and a shop he had many moons ago. He was building computers when a TRS-80 was cutting edge technology. His shop was in his basement, and he did some amazing work out of there. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice shop. I need my floor painted.


----------

